# Wire Rack



## ohdeebee (Feb 19, 2015)

Anybody know what this is for? Popped up with a $49 buy it now or something like that, just checked back in and was sold with a buy it now of $109.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PREWAR-BICY...iDfnQAONbt8Za4jcBr2AQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 19, 2015)

I've never seen one before, looks like it would be easy to make though...


----------



## ohdeebee (Feb 19, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> I've never seen one before, looks like it would be easy to make though...




I thought that too. Has a cool look to it.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 19, 2015)

I believe that rack is pictured in the Island Supply book as an accessory. Never actually seen one before.


----------



## vincev (Feb 19, 2015)

Kool lookin rack.


----------



## catfish (Feb 19, 2015)

Very cool rack. I would have bought it.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 19, 2015)

Here ya go. V/r Shawn


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## spoker (Mar 4, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


>




a pic is worth a 1000 words heh heh


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## spoker (Mar 4, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


>




awesome continuos flow


----------

